
A historic drop in air traffic - ilarum
https://www.flightradar24.com/blog/tracking-marchs-historic-drop-in-air-traffic/
======
PaulHoule
I watch that site a lot and I've noticed that you see far fewer 737 and A320
class flights then you used to over upstate NY, but still some regional jets.

I used to watch 777s and 787s head from NYC to Beijing all the time because
the great circle route goes over my head, but I haven't seen one for days. I
do see Prime Air going overhead with freight and I am watching a 777 freighter
heading from Colonge to the FedEx hub in Memphis but it is a boring time to be
planespotting.

